# Closed CAptions Enhancements



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

One major feature of the Motorola DVR 6412 was the ability to change the background color of the Closed Captions to be Transparent.

This greatly improves the viewing when using CCs. I unfortunately can no longer watch television without CCs due to a degenerative hearing disease called Otosclerosis. Without CCs Television would be something I would get limited enjoyment from.

Why can the motorola 6412 make background color of CCs transparent but Tivo S3 cannot?

Please provide this as an option. It should be a VERY easy programatic change. 

When viewing CCs in this manner they almost look as good as the English subtitles on a DVD. They look great, are easy to read, and the BLACK box background no longer obscures the video.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd like translucent backgrounds. The user interface might get messy, so just one translucent color would be great, probably translucent black.

Wangooroo, which text color did you choose on the 6412 with a transparent background? I could never find a text color where the CCs didn't melt into the video too frequently.


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

On my 6412 (Which i no longer have possession of) there was an option for Text Color, I set this to Yellow, Text Background Color, Set to Black, and another option for Background Transparency, options were Opaque, 50% I think, and transparent.

I found that setting the Text size to small, and font style to Casual, then setting text color yellow and background to transparent the Captions looked the best.

One note. These apply to ONLY digital channel captions the Analog chans all looked like standard balck and white captions in normal block form.

So basically I think all Tivo needs to program is an option for the Background opacity. and provide 3 options. Opaque, 50%, and Transparent.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

I want one or two button press for HDTivo and/or Series 3.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

tase2 said:


> I want one or two button press for HDTivo and/or Series 3.


Absolutely! Mirroring the way that one chooses an audio feed -- by clicking on the Dolby "double D" symbol in the Info screen -- would be perfect.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

minckster said:


> Absolutely! Mirroring the way that one chooses an audio feed -- by clicking on the Dolby "double D" symbol in the Info screen -- would be perfect.


It would be nice if it could be placed somewhere where you could create a macro on a remote.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

minckster said:


> Absolutely! Mirroring the way that one chooses an audio feed -- by clicking on the Dolby "double D" symbol in the Info screen -- would be perfect.


I like that.

Already on the HR10 (don't know about the S3), you get the information if there is a digital closed caption when you go to the audio icon in the info banner.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

I think the S3 and HR10 work the same way then. If you have digital audio on the S3, you see Dolby's double D. The icon lights up or not -- based on something I haven't noticed yet. Selecting the icon allows you to choose among the available audio tracks, although there's usually just one. (Something that I find odd, because so many of these stations have Spanish available via SAP on their analog channels. Why don't they just port that over to a secondary digital audio track?)


----------



## Adn1107 (May 19, 2008)

Yes, CC that can be turn ON and OFF with a button on the remote would be great + tranasparent background.


----------

